
Readers who feel threatened by equality no longer welcome - yiedyie
http://games.on.net/2014/08/readers-threatened-by-equality-not-welcome/
======
virgilkf
I think there is a greater psychological issue here at stake, a hidden game
where outliers and performers turn into sadistic trolls.

I tried to take a better look at the phenomenon in this blog post:
[http://flopinson.blogspot.com/2014/08/mass-trolling-in-
arena...](http://flopinson.blogspot.com/2014/08/mass-trolling-in-arena-way-
great.html)

